# Saving the planet



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Been watching the coverage all over the media and wondered what, extra, things anyone is doing to save the planet?

I was brought up by the greenest of green (tightwad) people in the world - my dad  ) Lots of his ways rubbed off on us kids. Turning lights off, keeping the doors shut and getting the dregs out of every container etc. I remember he used to light the solid fuel boiler they had and just put a few bits of coal on it and then sit blocking, what little heat there was, from anyone else in the room!

We recycle etc but lately I have been watching the fuel consumption on the car. we have no public transport around here so it means, to be any greener, walking or cycling. I don't mind either but not always possible. I could try harder on buying locally. That reminds me that I must write to Sainsbury to complain about them packaging their porridge oats in plastic when a cardboard or strong paper wrapping would do. Also Lidl need telling that their European stores package fresh veg and salad in cardboard with a net covering them while it is plastic wrapped over here!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And our 'leaders' fly here there and everywhere in private jets accompanied by a vast entourage of assistants and cavalcade of vehicles to discuss what they might aim for in 30 years time. 
Too little too late imho. We all do our 'bit'. But all our collective 'bits' are hardly a dent in the overall problem.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Until the big world polluters actually due something what ever you do to reduce the Uk 2% worth of world pollution is a waste of time


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone see the TV prog "We are drowning in plastic". It's horrendous but little will be done as it suits big business to keep supplying packing in plastic.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bilbaoman said:


> Until the big world polluters actually due something what ever you do to reduce the Uk 2% worth of world pollution is a waste of time


I say, isn't that rather defeatist?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> And our 'leaders' fly here there and everywhere in private jets accompanied by a vast entourage of assistants and cavalcade of vehicles to discuss what they might aim for in 30 years time.
> Too little too late imho. We all do our 'bit'. But all our collective 'bits' are hardly a dent in the overall problem.
> 
> Ray.


Agree Ray, here's the recent travel of a man who lives in a house with dozens of rooms to heat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455162160875720710
Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, and 




Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> And our 'leaders' fly here there and everywhere in private jets accompanied by a vast entourage of assistants and cavalcade of vehicles to discuss what they might aim for in 30 years time.
> Too little too late imho. We all do our 'bit'. But all our collective 'bits' are hardly a dent in the overall problem.
> 
> Ray.


Ah but, ah but. That's different for them according to The Clown's spokesperson. He has constraints on his time, which apparently nobody who isn't important doesn't. And obviously nobody else is important.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Where did "Set an example" go?

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That kind of nonsense is just for us plebs Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is Boris et al only doing what we are all doing though? Thinking that our little bit of giving up buying crap and taking the bus instead of driving the car will not make a difference?

I have not heard anyone suggest, for instance, that if we all slowed down to 56 mph it would make any difference. I can't remember being on a dual carriageway at 70mph without being overtaken by a stream of cars. Just keeping to the speed limits might be a start?


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

why bother the government are leading by example i will do the same except i cant afford the jet


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Think of it this way.

It's like mask wearing, honesty, covid rules in general and so much besides, the Government and their mates don't have to do it. Rules don't apply to them because they make the rules. Everyone else must do as they are told of course.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

There are rumours that there is going to be cull of cattle in the 80 nations who have signed the methene reduction pact India is offering asylum to British cows, Megan as promised to increasing production of her plant milk and the UK will become the leader in lab grown meat


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I read that grass fed cows are carbon neutral.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Certain world leaders had a G20 conference in Rome and then travelled on to the Cop(out) conference in Glasgow. It is not beyond the whit of man to see that a good example would have been to hold both conference in one place thereby negating the need to move entourages and add to the problem!

...and as for signing agreements without India, China and Russia being a party to them...what a waste of time that is (again)!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit stupid having it in Scotland anyway as it's as far from anywhere as you can get, maybe southern mainland Europe would have made more sense.


----------

